# New Gallery SeaRealms.com



## erpuig (Nov 13, 2008)

Just a new member here, great site.

Check out our Underwater Photography

http://www.Searealms.com

E. Rick Puig
erpuig@SeaRealms.com


----------



## The_Photography_Studio (Nov 14, 2008)

Site is very nice, dont like how your cart works though. You click add to cart and you choose size etc, then your directed to paypal to choose the amount you want, then when you click continue shopping it directs to the paypal homepage, just a little confusing


----------



## erpuig (Nov 15, 2008)

Appreciate the kind comment about the SeaRealms Web Site and the underwater photography

Regarding the Cart: I do not have much choice on the matter, as the ipf3.com provider which I am using is rigid in the choices one has, and the templates used etc.

I do not experience the issue you mention. Please read on.

When I click continue shopping after an image or several images are in the cart, it returns to the gallery each time, rather than to the PayPal home page.

Then one can choose other prints etc. and return to cart, and so on. When finished, one can then click on Proceed To Checkout ... then it takes me to the PayPal site

That is how it works for me ...

Thanks again

Rick

www.SeaRealms.com


----------

